

Is it okay to post about software releases to HN? - bluesmoon

I've been reading HN for a long time, but I'm new to posting.  I read the guidelines a couple of days ago, and am a little curious.  The guidelines say that on topic submissions are "anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."  Given that, is it okay to post stories about software releases that most people interested in the software would know about already?<p>I've seen a few stories about software releases, and I'm not suggesting that they shouldn't have been posted here.  Just asking if it's okay to post the releases for other products as well, and at what point does it stop being intellectual curiosity and turn into advertising?<p>Anything else you can say that will help me understand what to post will also be appreciated.
======
stonemetal
They are all the time anyway so why not?

On the other hand there was a post about the release of freebsd 8. If I cared
about Freebsd I would have known about it. If I didn't care then well I don't
care. I would say post if it is a\your startup, otherwise people who care
about it already know about it and people who don't don't want the channel to
be polluted.

------
davidw
If it's really noteworthy, I think it's ok.

~~~
bluesmoon
but who decides if it's noteworthy? is it just the fact that the release was
made, or that some cool new innovations went into the release?

